# MDF Spline Cutting Sled



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*The Sketchup Chronicles*

I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…










Mine is made from 3/4" MDF (cause that's what I got!) It has sliding positioning wings to hold the box or picture frame in perfect alignment with the blade…










The only stuff I have to buy is a piece of Rockler universal T track, and some t bolts and knobs. The track sits in a 3/4" dado int the trough side










The sled will sit on two miter slot tracks made from 5/8" Baltic birch ply. If I had the money I would make the whole thing out of Baltic, but MDF should be fine. I plan on gluing and shooting everything together so I can precisely align things, then when the glue dries I will reinforce everything with screws.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Dave: Nice looking jig, I really like the idea of being able to adjust the workpiece easily. Any chance of sharing the drawing in Google warehouse, so I can borrow it?


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the plans. I might just have to copy this idea from you. I made one out of MDF but like your adjustable design.

Does it need to run in the miter slots? If you just use your table saw fence I'd think you'd be accurate and have even more flexibility.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


VERY nice !

Having just cut my first splines, for the box I'm working on, I can really appreciate the smart design of this.

If you're even cheaper, or lazier … here's how I did it:










Both down … AND dirty


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Hi Brad Nailor, There is a spline jig that I've been wanting to make. It's part of a multi purpose saddle fence jig that I saw in an old copy of popular woodworking mag. It's in issue#162, June 2007 page 18. I looked at your workshop and you already have the proper TS fence for the jig. It's a removeable, sliding fence that fits over a fence like you have. The jig uses t-nuts to fasten ether a spline jig, featherboard, or a tenon jig to your TS fence. Check it out you may want to try it. If you can't find it send me a PM, I'll send you the page with the pictures. This one doesn't require anything more expensive than a couple t-nuts and two bolts. I haven't built one yet because I don't have the proper fence. 
By the way, your jig above looks like a good idea, but I live in the woods. I'd have to mail order the hardware to make me one like yours.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys! Again it isn't my design..I based it entirely from another sled I saw in a catalog, so I just want to be clear on that…I don't want to take credit for someone elses work.

@ Neil…I like your design. I was going to make a quick and dirty one like that specifically for the project I need it for, but once I saw this sled design I wanted to go all out. I like the flexibility of the bigger sled to handle different sized projects.

@Jason..You are correct..I could just butt the sled against my fence, but I like the idea of the slots locked in one position in the jig and I move the stops around to adjust the position of the splines.

@ Devann..Thanks, I saw a Fine Woodworking article about building a similar jig, but right now I want to focus on knocking this sled out so I can build the project I need the splines for!


----------



## konaman (Jun 16, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


nice jig, could you post a link to the sketchup file for us to save?


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Thanks David, I was inspired by your version, so spun up one of my own. Made it a bit wider since I have a rather long box structure in a couple of clocks that are in work, handles up to about 18" width between the bookends. Probably overkill, but I like to clamp the piece in place like your design.










Main reason for the reply though is to ask what TS blade is best for a good flat-bottomed spline? Both of my blades produce a contoured spline slot bottom. The crosscut blade is a crown-like bottom while the rip blade is sort of a rounded bottom. Thanks for any insight here!

cheers!


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Oops, shoulda done a search before asking the above 'best blade' question, it's been asked and answered many times before. Here's a good thread with recent and accurate information in case someone needs the same information: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26949


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


I've looked at quite a few of these spline jigs, I think I like yours the best, hope you don't mind if I make one just like it


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Gotcha covered Lukie, finally got around to posting my version of Brad's jig as a project.

Cheers,
Dale


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Great job, I made a quick and dirty one a while back buy I really like this one. Thx for sharing!


----------



## cornish (Mar 3, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Very nice.

Making two of them will be my project for today. 
The first one will be for making spline joints. 
The second one will be for making dovetail joints. I will modify it and make the box carriage part out of 1/8" hardboard backed by an "offset backer board" made of of 3/4" MDF. Hopefully that will give me more room to make the dovetail cuts.

I will make both of them longer so I can use them for miniature grandfather clock bodies, drawers, and spice box bodies on mitered corners.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


very slick. thnx for the link and your version as well. gotta put this on the "to-do" list


----------



## ptweedy (Feb 9, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Beautiful jig, the use of the book ends and track to hold the work piece is great. I thought that the same idea with one guide rail in a router table without a fence would allow you to use a dovetail bit and a dovetail shaped spline. As to not using the tracks in the saw table and just pushing the jig against the fence is not good if you are interested in repeatability and safety. Think what will happen to your project if you twist the jig off the fence slightly. A misscut or/and kick back with a ten pound jig….bad thing. Phil


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


I went and sketched this jig out in Sketchup so that it can easily be downloaded and created. I hope that Brad doesn't mind if so I will remove the link to the file. I added an extra support for the angled supports but everything else is original per his blog.

You can download the .SKP file here: Spline Cutting Jig


----------



## TomTinkerSum (Nov 25, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Brad and Kickback-Thanks for your free and friendly input. Going to finish building a few jigs for myself and the Mrs. I like it more when she feels more comfy with the tools and myself too.

I really like this jig and we'll see how it turns out.

Tom


----------



## Mahku (Mar 29, 2018)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Brad, this is a great jig design. I am making lots of jigs these days, just getting into woodworking. I am going to use a simpler design to make my spline cutting jig but I can't help but think I would normally go "all out," like you did with this one. Sometimes I think the tools we make to make things are even better than the things themselves.

MK


----------



## Cat01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *The Sketchup Chronicles*
> 
> I was flipping through a catalog the other day and happened upon a spline cutting sled that this company was selling. I really liked the design of it, so I went on their website and learned all about it, watched videos etc. The only problem was, I didn't want to pay the (what I thought was) high price for something that I could probably make myself…not to mention I'm broke, and cheap, and have enough scrap materiel's lying around that I can make it almost for free. I really liked the design of that sled and pretty much copied it almost exactly…this is what I came up with..I basically engineered mine just from looking at pictures…
> 
> ...


Brad, do you still have your drawings? The link appeasr broken, probably due to age.

Thank you


----------

